# Negative surge amount



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

I don't recall seeing a negative surge amount previously. Does anyone know what this is all about?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Since the customer left you a tip, Uber wanted their fair share of the tip, hence the negative surge. 🤣


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'd tweet that BS.

Negative surge is 100% BS.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Terrapin Bound said:


> I don't recall seeing a negative surge amount previously. Does anyone know what this is all about?
> View attachment 607981


Every trip I had yesterday showed a negative surge. I talked to support still waiting on an answer but it combined to over $100 for 9 trips


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Probably just a glitch. did they actually take the money? Neither of you poste the pay breakdown.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Probably just a glitch. did they actually take the money? Neither of you poste the pay breakdown.


Certainly seems like a glitch and the surge was subtracted from the total fare. Seems like they took it as the payout was less than the total fare which given the time and distance didn’t make sense anyway. Here is one of the 9 rides none of the numbers add up


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

24 hours. Then attach this to Facebook an Twitter etc


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

New guy65 said:


> Certainly seems like a glitch and the surge was subtracted from the total fare. Seems like they took it as the payout was less than the total fare which given the time and distance didn’t make sense anyway. Here is one of the 9 rides none of the numbers add up
> View attachment 608002


i have never seen this before but i wouldent put anything past this company. I would certainly be putting them on blast to get this rectified.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> i have never seen this before but i wouldent put anything past this company. I would certainly be putting them on blast to get this rectified.


I’ve already talked to support and they escalated it to someone else. I’ll see what they come back with but the answer better be more money


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ALL YOUR MONEY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Probably just a glitch. did they actually take the money? Neither of you poste the pay breakdown.


Same as New Guy65, it was deducted in the breakdown.
I requested a fare review, the bot said all is well. I put in a help ticket and "We are aware of this issue and appreciate your patience as we work to resolve this".
We'll see.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

We will deduct amount from your next pay period.

Resolved


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I had the same thing but it was an exact offset to a line item named "Fare". What's that?? 
A normal fare includes only "Base", "Distance" and "Time".


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Drivers are showing their appreciation to Uber with paying Uber a negative surge fee related to that last survey we asked you to fill out.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> Every trip I had yesterday showed a negative surge. I talked to support still waiting on an answer but it combined to over $100 for 9 trips


You might have to goto a hub to get that fixed
Dont hold your breath waiting for phone or text support to credit you money
Although it has happened in the past for me..


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You might have to goto a hub to get that fixed
> Dont hold your breath waiting for phone or text support to credit you money
> Although it has happened in the past for me..


The hub usually fixes stuff pretty quickly at least once you get an appointment. Since Covid started Ive done the video ones they are pretty convenient


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Terrapin Bound said:


> Same as New Guy65, it was deducted in the breakdown.
> I requested a fare review, the bot said all is well. I put in a help ticket and "We are aware of this issue and appreciate your patience as we work to resolve this".
> We'll see.


That’s what they say and they will never get back to you!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

huh. if a surge is negative, is it still a surge?¿


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> The hub usually fixes stuff pretty quickly at least once you get an appointment. Since Covid started Ive done the video ones they are pretty convenient


They never offered me a video option!!


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They never offered me a video option!!


That sucks


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Terrapin Bound said:


> I don't recall seeing a negative surge amount previously. Does anyone know what this is all about?
> View attachment 607981


You pay Uber for the privilege of carting around their esteemed and much admired ridership...


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Sure, you got negative surge. But have you ever gotten a negative tip? 

I didn't add everything up so I don't know if it was really a deduction or not. I haven't received anything like that since but it was definitely weird.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Since the customer left you a tip, Uber wanted their fair share of the tip, hence the negative surge. 🤣


okay been doing this for four years and hate to ask a question like a newbie. . . 

But that's not a thing is it. . .. that's sarcasm and not an actually thing they do right?


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Terrapin Bound said:


> I put in a help ticket and *"We are aware of this issue and appreciate your patience as we work to resolve this"*.


----------



## 62354 (Jun 26, 2016)

Terrapin Bound said:


> I don't recall seeing a negative surge amount previously. Does anyone know what this is all about?
> View attachment 607981


Uber math strikes again


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

losiglow said:


> Sure, you got negative surge. But have you ever gotten a negative tip?
> 
> I didn't add everything up so I don't know if it was really a deduction or not. I haven't received anything like that since but it was definitely weird.
> 
> View attachment 608068


This is explainable:

PAX pre-tipped, then had it removed after contacting support,

OR:

Tbeir bank declined the charge of the pre-tip.

Have seen both happen.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> Certainly seems like a glitch and the surge was subtracted from the total fare. Seems like they took it as the payout was less than the total fare which given the time and distance didn’t make sense anyway. Here is one of the 9 rides none of the numbers add up
> View attachment 608002


Uber math at its finest.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Uber adjusted the -$1.67 surge to a +$4.29 surge. But the final payment remains the same.
I didn't screen cap the original fare payout, so now I'll never know what happened. In the end the payment seems correct.
Just one more thing to keep an eye on.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Terrapin Bound said:


> Uber adjusted the -$1.67 surge to a +$4.29 surge. But the final payment remains the same.
> I didn't screen cap the original fare payout, so now I'll never know what happened. In the end the payment seems correct.
> Just one more thing to keep an eye on.


Here's the reply:


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

SHalester said:


> huh. if a surge is negative, is it still a surge?¿


_crickets_


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Terrapin Bound said:


> Here's the reply:
> View attachment 608101


I feel so badly now, suspecting shenanigans on the part of Uber. I realize it was just a completely innocent mistake. I am so ashamed of myself.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Terrapin Bound said:


> I feel so badly now, suspecting shenanigans on the part of Uber. I realize it was just a completely innocent mistake. I am so ashamed of myself.


Why feel bad or ashamed. I knew the negative surge was wrong and the payouts were fairly accurate given the surges on my screen and the distance and time. But I’m still gonna call them out on it. I had trips that were one mile that paid $15-16 and the surges were increased from the map in the end.

To be honest the passengers around here have been pretty stupid. They can order a taxi on an app and have a fixed price. I’ve done it 3 times in the last week in Chicago and paid 50-75% including compared to what uber or lyft wanted and was picked quicker than the uber and lyft time estimates


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

New guy65 said:


> Why feel bad or ashamed.


Sorry, wrong font, I'll try again.
<sarc>I feel so badly now, suspecting shenanigans on the part of Uber. I realize it was just a completely innocent mistake. I am so ashamed of myself.<sarc>

Heh.
Yeah, the fare seemed right, and turned out to be right. I actually had a pretty good night for a Monday.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Terrapin Bound said:


> Sorry, wrong font, I'll try again.
> <sarc>I feel so badly now, suspecting shenanigans on the part of Uber. I realize it was just a completely innocent mistake. I am so ashamed of myself.<sarc>
> 
> Heh.
> Yeah, the fare seemed right, and turned out to be right. I actually had a pretty good night for a Monday.


It was fine here in Chicago on Monday i drove from around 10:30 am until 2pm and pulled in just under 130. Every trip was short and nothing to the airports as I just used dfs because I didn’t want to drive the Covid laden lollapalosers to the airports.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Terrapin Bound said:


> I don't recall seeing a negative surge amount previously. Does anyone know what this is all about?
> View attachment 607981


Visit your local Uber Gaslight Hub & theyll not care care of you right away.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

EM1 said:


> Visit your local Uber Gaslight Hub & theyll not care care of you right away.


They’ve already not cared as the screen shot terrapin sent out.
Basically you ****ed up you trusted us. Or what you saw was merely a figment of your imagination 
Take your pick


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

New guy65 said:


> They’ve already not cared as the screen shot terrapin sent out.
> Basically you ****ed up you trusted us. Or what you saw was merely a figment of your imagination
> Take your pick
> View attachment 608124


And yet another reason I watch fake surges rise n fall on the app, while viewing netflix or some other more enjoyable endeavor vs driving.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

EM1 said:


> And yet another reason I watch fake surges rise n fall on the app, while viewing netflix or some other more enjoyable endeavor vs driving.


I’ll say as bad as uber can be with the fake surges it’s still better than the lyft ppz bs. Lyft dan be charging riders 50+ to go to ohare with no premium for the driver while at least with uber there will be some premium and if they are truly having a surge the driver gets paid more. Where I liven the rare occurrence uber has a ppz it’s not uncommon to for my place to be in the purple zone and the other side of the street to be in the pink zone. I walk out to the car on the opposite side of the street turn on the app and it’s the higher paying area then o pull out of the space into the middle of the street and it goes out of it. Lyft is so dumb. I give maybe 1 of 50 rides on lyft and only when I can pick off a big ppz or some power zone paying $15 and I use the dfs to keep the trips short.

Both companies are going to go broke probably for different reasons. Its not a matter of if but when. They both built their business on some dot com type model of losing money on sales and making up the difference on volume. Except until recently they gave riders the world then started to balance it by cutting what drivers get paid


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

New guy65 said:


> I’ll say as bad as uber can be with the fake surges it’s still better than the lyft ppz bs. Lyft dan be charging riders 50+ to go to ohare with no premium for the driver while at least with uber there will be some premium and if they are truly having a surge the driver gets paid more. Where I liven the rare occurrence uber has a ppz it’s not uncommon to for my place to be in the purple zone and the other side of the street to be in the pink zone. I walk out to the car on the opposite side of the street turn on the app and it’s the higher paying area then o pull out of the space into the middle of the street and it goes out of it. Lyft is so dumb. I give maybe 1 of 50 rides on lyft and only when I can pick off a big ppz or some power zone paying $15 and I use the dfs to keep the trips short.
> 
> Both companies are going to go broke probably for different reasons. Its not a matter of if but when. They both built their business on some dot com type model of losing money on sales and making up the difference on volume. Except until recently they gave riders the world then started to balance it by cutting what drivers get paid


Uber has some govt and corp contracts (essentialky theyre subsidized to a degree) and I think suckers in stock market will continue to buy the crappy stock.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Kilroy4303 said:


> okay been doing this for four years and hate to ask a question like a newbie. . .
> 
> But that's not a thing is it. . .. that's sarcasm and not an actually thing they do right?


It was a joke.....at least for now.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

New guy65 said:


> They’ve already not cared as the screen shot terrapin sent out.
> Basically you ****ed up you trusted us. Or what you saw was merely a figment of your imagination
> Take your pick
> View attachment 608124


I will believe it more if they said this “This is what we had been stealing from you and with glitch it was displayed. We had fixed the issue and app will not display surge amounts that we had been stealing from you. You slaves now shut up, put on some more lube and continue driving.”


----------



## redsky (Jul 4, 2015)

New guy65 said:


> I’ve done it 3 times in the last week in Chicago and paid 50-75% including compared to what uber or lyft wanted and was picked quicker than the uber and lyft time estimates


Wow, Uber was supposed to be the taxi-killer with its lower fare. But with your story, Uber is living up to our/my expectations of lower fares.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> It was a joke.....at least for now.


thank god. . . .. and yeah I can see them doing that


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

losiglow said:


> But have you ever gotten a negative tip?





UberChiefPIT said:


> This is explainable:
> 
> PAX pre-tipped, then had it removed after contacting support,
> 
> ...


I've had a negative tip before.










The rider tipped at the end of the ride, then 2 minutes later changed it to a higher tip, so the original tip got negated.

The changed higher tip doesn't get posted in your Inbox, but it shows correctly in the trip details, and I was paid correctly on pay day.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I've had a negative tip before.
> 
> View attachment 608490
> 
> ...


Makes sense, and clearly stems from tip amounts being changed/modified/removed/added/canceled, etc on the PAX end, and the app is just mishandling the notification and reporting.


----------

